# looking for some tricks and upgrades for the 3.0



## Thanatos (Jan 22, 2008)

hey. i just purchased my first maxima. it is a 94 with the RNS3.0JGAEA. it has the 5-speed tranny. this thing moves. i am looking for some tricks and any secrets this thing may hold. i love to tune things and make them perform to their fullest possible. does anybody know any timing, ignition, throttle body, electrical, or any other ways to tune what is already under the hood. i know all kinds of sentra 1.6 gxe tricks but this maxima is a totally different car. the 5-speed model with the 3.0 is a rare maxima around here. i had to have it. i even traded my jeep for it. any help would be great. i hope to make some friends along this path aswell.


----------

